# löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine neue "darüber legen"?



## Stefan_375 (11. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, weil ich eine Anfängerfrage habe, über die die "alten Hasen" bestimmt nur müde lächeln können. Das Forum nach den Stichworten "Reparatur" und Sanierung" durchsucht habe ich schon. Aber die Fundstellen da treffen nicht ganz mein Anliegen, weil ich eigentlich nicht reparieren will. Also zur Sache:

Wir haben einen Gartenteich, ca. 15 m² groß, mit dem Hauskauf vor > 2 Jahren von den Vorbesitzern übernommen. Ich weiss nicht, wie alt der Teich (die Folie) ist - das können 5 oder auch 15 Jahre sein, um welche Folie es sich handelt (sie ist schwarz), und ich weiss auch nicht, ob darunter Fließ, Sand, beides oder nichts von beiden ist. Die Vorbesitzer kann ich nicht fragen, die verbringen ihren Lebensabend in Südamerika.

Was ich weiss: nachdem im oberen Bereich die Folie letztes Jahr schon einige Löcher / Risse hatte, ist es nach diesem Winter so, dass der Wasserspiegel doch bedenklich gesunken ist - so ca. 30 cm unter "Soll". 

Ich möchte die Folie nicht reparieren. Zum einen kann ich die Löcher z.T. gar nicht mit bloßem Auge ausmachen (wenn ich den Teich auffülle, dauert es ca. 3 Tage, bis der Wasserspiegel wie beschrieben gesunken ist), zum anderen weiss ich nicht, ob das bei dem Alter der Folie und dem ganzen Dreck, der da drauf ist, überhaupt noch Sinn macht. 

Also soll eine neue Folie her. Und da ist meine Frage: Soll ich, wenn ich den Teich trocken lege und eine neue Folie verlege, die alte Folie besser drin lassen und die neue darauf verlegen, oder soll ich die alte Folie besser entsorgen? Ohne Ahnung, einfach aus dem Stand raus, würde ich sagen, ich lasse die alte Folie einfach liegen. Dann ein Vliess, dann die neue drauf. Ich spare mir Arbeit und habe zudem einen "doppelten Boden".

Ist diese Überlegung schlüssig, oder liege ich damit vielleicht völlig falsch, weil ich etwas ganz Wichtiges übersehen habe? 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## sternhausen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Hallo Stefan
Da dein Teich ja nicht zu groß ist und leider nicht festsellen kannst um welche Folie es sich handelt würde ich dir empfehlen die alte Folie rauszumachen.
Es gibt leider Folien welche sich miteinander nicht vertragen.
Dies ist zwar nur ein geringer Prozentsatz aber ich persönlich würde es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.
Villeicht willst du ja auch gleich im Zuge der Sanierungsarbeiten deinen Teich zu vergrössern - wäre gleich eine gute Gelegenheit.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Frank (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Hallo Stefan,

*herzlich willkommen bei und im Club! *

Erstmal stellt sich die Frage, was du mit deinem späteren Teich anstellen möchtest.

Reines Biotop, sprich Pflanzenteich ohne Fische, dafür mit jeder Menge Insekten und anderen Teichbewohnern?
Sollen Fische hinein?
Erwägst du sogar die Anschaffung von Koi?

Weil, wenn Fische geplant sind, brauchst du einen Filter. Und wenn dieser in Schwerkraft ausgeführt werden soll, dann muss die Folie sowieso raus. 

Sollen aber keine Fische rein oder der Filter soll als gepumpte Version laufen, sehe ich keine ernsthafte Gefahr darin die alte Folie drin zu lassen und über diese ein Vlies zu verlegen.
Es ist zwar nicht möglich alle Folienarten miteinander zu verkleben, aber das die sich nicht miteinander "vertragen" habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört.

Bevor du nun allerdings einen "Schnellschuß" startest, überleg dir mal in Ruhe, was es für ein Teich werden soll.
Vllt. darf es ja auch ruhig ein bisschen mehr sein?  

Ein paar Fotos vom Garten und dem Teich wären nicht schlecht.

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Servus Stefan

Erstmal Herzlich :Willkommen2 hier.

Ich würde auch die alte Folie drinnen lassen, Vlies drüber, neue Folie rein und gut is.

Als kleine Anregung davor: Gibts irgend welche Baufehler die Ihr in den letzten beiden Jahre entdeckt habt oder vielleicht "Dinge" die Ihr verändern wollt  . Dann wäre jetzt die Gelegenheit dazu.

Tiefer legen, Sumpfzone erweitern, Pflanzfilter anlegen, Filtergraben dazu bauen oder ........ .

Fotos wären auch nicht schlecht, dann könnte man vielleicht auf Baufehler hinweisen !!!!

Foto hier im Forum einstellen > Wie geht das !


----------



## Stefan_375 (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung und die Hinweise !

Foto der Gesamtübersicht vom Teich ist schwierig. Da müßte ich trotz Weitwinkel zum Fotografieren auf's Schuppendach steigen - was ich mit meinen 110+ kg aber ganz sicher _nicht_ tun werde...

Der Teich soll ein reiner Zierteich werden, mit möglichst wenig Arbeit. Also ohne Filter, Pumpe usw. Fischbesatz muss nicht sein. Jetzt leben da zwar Goldfische drin, und auch nicht wenige. Die waren schon da, als wir kamen; wir haben sie nie gefüttert, aber sie haben sogar den extrem harten Winter vor 2 Jahren überlebt. Da war ja monatelang bestimmt 10 cm dick Eis drauf. Tief genug scheint der Teich also zu sein.

Wenn's nach mir ginge, würde ich die Fische sofort keschern und in den nächsten Bach verfrachten. Aber meine Frau will das nicht. Ansonsten gibt es da viele Teichfrösche (gerade vorhin habe ich den ersten Frosch dieses Jahres beim Brustschwimmen beobachtet ;-), __ Libellen, __ Käfer usw. usf. Und Ringelnattern, die sich durch's Wasser und am Ufer lang schlängeln.

Ob die Vorbesitzer Baufehler bei der Teichanlage gemacht haben, weiss ich nicht. Zumindest war der Teich, als wir ihn übernommen haben, IMHO völlig eutrophiert. Eine trübe siffige Brühe, mit einer dicken Schlammschicht am Boden. Im vorletzten Frühjahr habe ich daher als erstes bestimmt 80% der Wasserpflanzen samt Pflanzkörben und mindestens die Hälfte der "Ufervegetation" entsorgt und mit den Händen Faulschlamm (? - zumindest stank der ganz bestialisch) ohne Ende rausgeschaufelt. Seither ist das Wasser trotz Goldfischen deutlich klarer.

Mit einer Erweiterung des Teiches liebäugele ich schon lange. Aber da ist die beste Ehefrau von allen (meine ;-) strikt dagegen. Weil wir hier ein etwas geneigtes Grundstück haben, und das einzig Waagerechte der Staudengarten samt Teich ist. Wenn ich da nochmal 10-20 m² für die Teicherweiterung abzweigen würde, bliebe für die von meiner Frau geliebten Pflänzchen nicht mehr viel. Bzw. von der Fläche her schon, schließlich haben wir hier fast 5.000 m². Aber da müßte ich dann das, was die Teicherweiterung "frisst", durch Beseitigung der Grasnarbe und Fällen von Obstbäumen wieder "reinholen". Und Bäume fällen will meine Frau auch nicht - dabei käme es bei ca. 6 Dutzend insgesamt doch gar nicht auf den einen oder anderen an :-/

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Servus Stefan



> Foto der Gesamtübersicht vom Teich ist schwierig. Da müßte ich trotz Weitwinkel zum Fotografieren auf's Schuppendach steigen - was ich mit meinen 110+ kg aber ganz sicher _nicht_ tun werde...


Das ist auch garnicht notwendig, 3 oder 4 Fotos würden es auch tun, sind sogar besser da man mehr Details erkennen kann. 



> Ob die Vorbesitzer Baufehler bei der Teichanlage gemacht haben, weiss ich nicht. Zumindest war der Teich, als wir ihn übernommen haben, IMHO völlig eutrophiert. _*Eine trübe siffige Brühe*_, mit einer dicken Schlammschicht am Boden. Im vorletzten Frühjahr habe ich daher als erstes bestimmt 80% der Wasserpflanzen samt Pflanzkörben und mindestens die Hälfte der "Ufervegetation" entsorgt und mit den Händen Faulschlamm (? - zumindest stank der ganz bestialisch) ohne Ende rausgeschaufelt. Seither ist das Wasser trotz Goldfischen deutlich klarer.


Daraus könnte man schließen, daß die Uferkante nicht gegen Nährstoffeintrag gut gesichert ist. Soll heißen die Kapillarsperre wurde garnicht oder mangelhaft ausgeführt :schizo



> Mit einer Erweiterung des Teiches liebäugele ich schon lange. Aber da ist die beste Ehefrau von allen (meine ;-) strikt dagegen.


So gehts wahrscheinlich 80% der Männer hier


----------



## Olli.P (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Hi Stefan,


_Willkommen im Club der Teich:crazy _

Bei 5000m² nur 15m² Teich 
iss das nich ein Bisserl wenich...... 

Mein Argument für die Erweiterung: Je größer der Teich, desto weniger Rasen muß geschnitten werden


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Servus Olaf




> Mein Argument für die Erweiterung: Je größer der Teich, desto weniger Rasen muß geschnitten werden


Passt  , aber das hilft leider nur uns Gartenarbeiter   und nicht den "Angetrauten" die leider nicht nur "Wasser" sehen wollen. 

Ausnahmen bestätigen aber die Regel


----------



## sternhausen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine neue "darüber legen"?*

Hallo zusammen

@Frank
.. es gibt tatsächlich Folien welche sich nicht miteinander vertragen.
Früher war man relativ sorglos bei der Auswahl von Folien und hat teiweise so alles verwendet was irgendwie nach Folie ausgesehen hat.
Ich hab schon so selbst manches bei verschiedenen Teichsanierungen erlebt.
Angefangen von Dachfolien bis zur normalen Abdeckfolie aus der Landwirtschaft oder auch aus dem Baugewerbe.
Das Problem bei diesen minderwertigen Folien ist das sich der Weichmacher lösen kann und dadurch auch die neue Folie angegriffen wird.
Genau so wurde früher oder teilweise auch heute noch alte Teppichböden statt dem Vlies verwendet.
Auch dies stellt eine riesengroße Gefahr für Teichfolien dar, da während des Verrottungsprozesses durch chemische Umwandlungen Gefahr für die neue Folie bestehen kann.

@ alle
Ausserdem würde ich die Folie schon aus dem Grund entfernenen, da niemand von euch weiß wie die Löcher in die vorhandene Folie gekommen sind.
Egal ob durch Steine Wurzeln oder Nagetiere,wenn du das Übel nicht an der Wurzel greifst, kannst du nach einiger Zeit wieder das selbe Problem haben, nähmlich Löcher in der Folie.

Sparen ,ja abe ich denke an der richtigen Stelle.
Liebe Grüsse 
Sternhausen


----------



## Olli.P (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine neue "darüber legen"?*

Hi Helmut,


dann gebe man der Angetrauten die nächsten 18-27 male den HAND-Mäher für den Rasenschnitt.........:smoki 

Und schon sieht die Sache ein wenig anders aus


----------



## Stefan_375 (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: löchrige Teichfolie - kann man eine nue "darüber legen"?*

Hallo,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 5000m² nur 15m² Teich
> iss das nich ein Bisserl wenich......
> 
> Mein Argument für die Erweiterung: Je größer der Teich, desto weniger Rasen muß geschnitten werden


Ähem... ein halber ha ist etwa so groß wie ein Bundesliga-Fussballfeld. Und das ist bei uns kein Rasen, sondern Wiese. Hückelig mit endlos Bäumen drauf. Da wird nicht geschnitten, sondern mit dem Freischneider (Motorsense) gemäht. Und dann Heu gemacht für die 4 Schafe, die wenigstnes einen Teil des Grundstücks kurz halten ;-)

Ich habe jetzt doch mal ein Bild gemacht (das Weitwinkel ist weiter als erwartet) und angehängt. Der normale Wasserspiegel ist so, dass der etwas größere Stein, der am linken Ufer liegt, nur noch knapp aus dem Wasser guckt. Rechts unten sieht man noch teilweise eine kleine Holzbrücke. Darunter geht der Zeich nocht etwas weiter und es schließt sich ein kleiner Wasserlauf an. Ist mir ja peinlich, dass das Ganze so völlig verkrautet aussieht. Aber der Garten ist Revier meiner Frau (ich kann Unkraut nicht von Zierkraut unterscheiden), und meine Frau konnte wegen Krebs im letzten Jahr nichts im Garten machen.

Eine Teicherweiterung ist ausgeschlossen, das haben wir gestern geklärt. Wird so schon genug Arbeit, weil wir sicher so 1 m Rand um den Wasserspiegel manuell von Erde und Bewuchs befreien müssen.

Die Frage, was unter der Folie ist, stellt sich zurecht. Bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen. Aber wir leben in den neuen Bundesländern, und da waren die Vorbesitzer "DDR-typisch" erfindungsreich in der Zweitverwertuung und gleichzeitig Entsorgung von Altmaterial jeder Art. Nach dem Motto: was nicht verbrannt werden kann, wird halt verbuddelt :-(

Jedenfalls habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich demnächst erstmal am Teichrand, wo gerade eh' kein Wasser mehr steht, ein Stück von Steinen und Bewuchs befreie und einStück Folie rausschneide. Dann kann ich vielleicht sehen, was darunter ist, und vielleicht findet sich ja auf der Unterseite der Folie sogar noch ein lesbarer Aufdruck, der Aufschluß über das Material gibt. Danach können wir dann entscheiden, wie wir weiter vorgehen.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

